# Looking for software suggestions



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Not sure if this is close to what you can use,(Trent's sound machine) but this might work for you. I'm on Mac & this is on windows platform, so I never ran it to see......... 
I just checked the link on the Trent's 1st post & looks like the download is still up. Let me know what you think of it, might be useful to others.....
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/81491-trents-halloween-sound-machine-4.html


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

In my younger days, I would mix mp3 and wav files using a multi-track software solution called mixmeister. It was a real simple graphical editor that allowed you to layer an unlimited number of audio tracks on top of each other. I made some horrendously bad mixes at first, but after a few years of using it, became a Pro. I think it cost around $150 back in the day but was the best investment ever. Today, they have multiple versions of software costing $70 to $400. The higher priced versions allow you to mix video, thus being more expensive. Personally, I think the $70 one would easily do the trick. They have Demo's you can download. mixmeister.com
Help this helps.
PS: I bought the software in 2001 and never upgraded to newer versions. I use it for post production editing and found it to be cumbersome in "live" situations. (I was "beat mixing" using the software and had to be quick with my edits when layering from one song to the next) If you're simply transitioning from song to song without worry of "beat mixing" than this should be fine in live situations. Just remember... like all software, there is a learning curve.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

i looked at trents but his is random I thought, i want total control over every track.

I will check Mixmeister, thanks!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Rich B said:


> i looked at trents but his is random I thought, i want total control over every track.
> 
> I will check Mixmeister, thanks!


Wasn't sure if it would work for you,threw it your way just in case....


----------



## DJ Lantz (Apr 2, 2010)

Ableton Live would work great, maybe a little feature overkill, but you might find other uses for it too. I do all my multi track editing in it, but I know allot of people who use it for live performances. You can download the free trial on Abletons product page http://www.ableton.com/live-8


----------



## jimmy fish (Mar 22, 2010)

you could use adobe audition. There is a multitrack with like 64 stereo tracks atleast. You just lay the tracks all out and you can play them live and there is a fader for each track, so you just fade them up and down as you want.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks Jimmy & DJ Lantz. I use Virtual DJ for most of my work but have never had to play multiple traks other than cross-fading between 2 tracks so this is all new to me. These all look like great solutions, now to play with the demos and see what's the best fit.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Found it! This is the one I was thinking of - http://www.vdj.net/ Thanks to my KJ buddy Gecko for reminding me of this. $40 instead of a couple hundrted and does what is says it will do, play multiple tracks with mixer like interface and control.

I'll still need a seperate player device for the thunder track since it triggers a lightning machine but this player will take care of the rest. 30 day free trial too, can't beat that!


----------

